# Firewall



## piraisudan (Dec 9, 2013)

How to allow programs from firewall?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

which firewall - there are so many available


----------



## piraisudan (Dec 9, 2013)

windows 7 firewall


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

goto control panel

System and Security

you will see 
windows firewall 
and then just under that you will see

allow a program through windows firewall

then you can choose the program from the list and tick


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Odds are its not the windows firewall blocking games. It is usually a matter of engaging port forwarding for the ports the game needs in the router.


----------

